# Employee Handbook



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I got this from LinkedIn

http://mybusinesshelp.blogspot.com/2015/10/create-amazing-employee-handbook-your.html

You need a policy. Firing a guy and not having a consistent documented policy could cost you aggravation and money, Can you prove that you had a policy for not facebooking during work hours?


----------

